# Kettenstrebe Bruch - Spectral 29



## jackson28 (23. April 2015)

Liebes Canyon Support Team,

meine Reklamation (Bruch der Kettenstrebe direkt entlang der Schweißnaht) läuft derzeit und im Rahmen der Gewährleistung wird der Fahrradrahmen komplett ersetzt, was ich grundsätzlich auch so erwarten darf.

Im heutigen Telefonat habe ich hierzu konkrete Informationen angefordert wie so etwas passieren kann und was euer konkreter Befund hierzu ist. Bekam jedoch keine telefonische Information seitens des Mitarbeiters (vermutlich weil ihm als Service Mitarbeiter keine vorliegen).
Ein Rahmenbruch während der Fahrt ist natürlich ne beschissene Sache und trägt nicht gerade dazu bei, in eure Produkte zu vertrauen. Deshalb natürlich auch meine konkrete telefonische Rückfrage.
Ich bedauere dass Canyon hier eine mangelhafte Transparenz an den Tag legt. Schließlich wäre das für mich als eigentlich zufriedener Kunde ein Zeichen der Wertschätzung. Nicht zuletzt auch um in den neuen Rahmen zu vertrauen.

Eine (konkretere) Rückmeldung seitens Canyon erwünsche ich mir, auch wenn gerade wieder Saisonbeginn ist und viel zu tun ist. Wenn ihr hier am falschen Ende (Support/Transparenz zum Kunden) spart, halte ich das für sehr riskant.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. April 2015)

Was willste UNS jetzt damit sagen? 
Für gewöhnlich gibts in so nem Fall zusammen mit dem neuen Rahmen ein schriftliches Statement was mit dem anderen Rahmen nicht IO war.
Kann ich dir allerdings auch so sagen...Materialfehler (passiert halt mal und hat dich halt jetzt erwischt). Neuen Rahmen nehmen freundlich nicken, weiterfahren und glücklich sein. Feddich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (24. April 2015)

Den Hersteller im Forum so anzugehen bedeutet letztlich, dass Du erst Recht keine Antwort bekommst. Wieso wartest Du nicht einfach erstmal ab bis der komplette Vorgang erledigt ist. Dein Schnellschuß führt eher dazu, dass sich Canyon nicht in die Karten schauen läßt, weil Gefahr besteht, dass Du es öffentlich machst und aus einer Fliege ein Elefant wird. Ein Kettenstrebenbruch kommt bei ALLEN Herstellern vor. Materialfehler oder falsch designed. Egal was es von beidem ist, die neue Kettenstrebe wird genauso sein.
Wir hatten mal einen Nerve AL 29 Fahrer der einen Rahmenbruch am Sitzrohr hatte. Er ist bisher der Einzigste von tausend verkauften. Passiert halt. Neuer Rahmen und gut ist.
Autos gehen auch kaputt, wird repariert und gut ist.


----------



## jackson28 (24. April 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Passiert halt. Neuer Rahmen und gut ist.
> Autos gehen auch kaputt, wird repariert und gut ist.



Es geht ja nicht per se um den Materialfehler oder ob sowas vorkommt.
Wenn mir während der Bergabfahrt ein Teil des Hinterbaus wegbröselt, dann geht es mir natürlich um meine Gesundheit und um das zukünftige Vertrauen in die Produkte. Stell dir vor beim nächsten Mal bricht der Vorbau ab  



schbiker schrieb:


> Was willste UNS jetzt damit sagen?
> Für gewöhnlich gibts in so nem Fall zusammen mit dem neuen Rahmen ein schriftliches Statement was mit dem anderen Rahmen nicht IO war.


Sofern es das gibt (darauf hätte die Damen am Telefon ja verweisen können) wäre ich zufrieden. 
Canyon kann sich ja gerne melden, oder eben nicht.
Ich ziele jdf. nicht auf eine Eskalation sondern nutze nur ergänzend die Support Möglichkeit des Forums, da der direkte telefonische ja nicht fruchtet.


----------



## filiale (24. April 2015)

Canyon gibt seit Monaten (Jahren) schon keinen support mehr in diesem Forum. Einige waren etwas zu forsch und unfreundlich, dass läßt sich keiner bieten, also haben sie sich zurückgezogen. Solche ein Thread trägt auch dazu bei.


----------



## denis0082 (24. April 2015)

Denk das ganze doch mal zu Ende: Dein Post ist sehr provokant geschrieben (...trägt nicht dazu bei, in eure Produkte zu vertrauen..., ...mangelnde Transparenz...). Wie bescheuert wäre der Hersteller, auf so etwas zu reagieren? Es kann nur in einer Schlammschlacht enden die für die Reputation *nie* gut ist. Da ist gar nicht reagieren immer noch besser.

Wenn du wirklich im eigenen Interesse und im Interesse des Forums aufdecken willst ob hier ein schuldhaftes Versäumen Canyons vorliegt (Produkions- oder Designfehler), wäre es deutlich besser gewesen einfach das Ende des Vorgangs abzuwarten und dann das Ergebnis zu posten.


----------



## fone (24. April 2015)

Bin ich froh, dass ich nix verkaufe.
Rahmentausch wird zugesagt und der Kunde Janis Hedtke beschwert sich. Will er 24h Rundum-Betreuung mit Händchenhalten und Happy End?


----------



## Thiel (24. April 2015)

Er muss doch jetzt nur 24 Wochen auf den Tausch warten - plötzlich gibt es Lieferprobleme mit dem Tauschrahmen.


----------



## jackson28 (25. April 2015)

is angekommen, kein Grund das weiter zu verlächerlichen  Werde ggfs nochmal nachhaken sobald dat Dingen wieder da ist.. in 24 Wochen


----------



## filiale (25. April 2015)

Auf alle Fälle sag mal bescheid wann Du alles wieder Zuhause hast, die Dauer der Rep. wäre nämlich mal interessant, besonders jetzt in der Hochsaison.


----------



## speichenquaeler (27. April 2015)

Lieber Janis,

Mountainbiken ist ein Sport bei dem, ganz im Gegensatz zum Minigolfspielen, eine gewisse Verletzungsgefahr vorherrscht. Sollte diese Tatsache, trotz deines heldenhaften Mutes mountainbiken zu wollen, deinem Bedürfnis nach Vollkasko-Hosenträger-und-Gürtel-Gefühl, dich so sehr verschrecken, dass Du nun auch noch zähneklappernd den möglichen Bruch deines Vorbaus befürchtend musst, so empfehle ich Dir bei deinem von Canyon neu aufgebauten Bike sowohl Kettenstrebe als auch Vorbau zu demontieren und ohne diese hinterlistig mörderischen
Bauteile biken zu gehen. Bitte vergesse aber nicht stattdessen den tausendfach erprobten und garantiert defektfreien Siemenslufthaken ordentlich mit deinem Lenker zu verschrauben (45x10^2 MNm Anzugsmoment) und zur doppelten Absicherung 2 solche beruhigende Lufthaken als Kettenstrebenersatz zu verwenden.
Dann kannst Du auch auf einen Helm verzichten, den im Falle eines selbstverschuldeten und transparenten Absteigers mit Einschlag auf den Kopf würde hier keine Verletzung sondern vielmehr eine Genesung der Therapie "leichte Schläge auf den Hinterkopf erhöhen das Denkvermögen" entstehen.

Gute Besserung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (27. April 2015)

War jetzt auch nicht besser!


----------



## hometrails (15. Juli 2017)

So. Jetzt bei mir auch. Ausgerechnet auf Tour in Tirol. Eine Zugfahrt die ist lustig.


----------



## beuze1 (15. Juli 2017)

Immerhin konntest Du noch zum Bahnhof rollen


----------



## Goiskopf (19. Juli 2017)

Nur für das Protokoll...falls doch ein Canyon-Mitarbeiter hier mitlesen sollte...


----------



## fone (19. Juli 2017)

damn. 

good luck

Schon der zweite in 2,5 Jahren.


----------



## S-H-A (19. Juli 2017)

fone schrieb:


> damn.
> 
> good luck
> 
> Schon der zweite in 2,5 Jahren.



Ne, ich kenn noch einen der hier aber nicht registriert ist. Und mich selbst. Hab mal ein Bike bei Abholung stehen lassen weil die Schweißnaht an der Kettenstrebe fehlerhaft war. Aber das ist 3Jahre her. Zählt also nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyver (20. Juli 2017)

Ja, gibt bestimmt mehrere solcher Sachen. Kenne auch jemand, mit einen knick am Hinterbau seines Nerves. Wahrscheinlich kann er froh sein, dass da kein Bruch an der Schweißnaht ist. Bike liegt nun seit zwei Wochen bei Canyon, Antwort steht noch aus.


----------



## fone (20. Juli 2017)

Ist übrigens beim Geradeausfahren auf dem Radweg passiert.


----------



## S-H-A (20. Juli 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Ist übrigens beim Geradeausfahren auf dem Radweg passiert.



Weiß nicht, nach einem Einschlag sieht das nicht aus.


----------



## fone (20. Juli 2017)

Eben. Ganz klar spontanes Versagen wegen schlechter Verarbeitung.


Ein Bruch an der Schweißnaht wäre für den Kumpel und das Reklamations-Thema sicher besser gewesen.


----------



## bimmer1980 (21. Juli 2017)

So langsam sollte jedem klar sein, dass man bei Canyon einfach einer von vielen ist, eine Nummer unter vielen. Es geht darum Fahrräder zu verkaufen, um nichts anderes. Eine persönliche Kundenbetreuung oder Beratung gibt's höchstens vor dem Kauf.

Wenn man etwas mehr will, dann geht das nur über Facebook. Da arbeiten 2-3 Leute die sich wirklich kümmern.


----------



## hometrails (24. Juli 2017)

Goiskopf schrieb:


> Nur für das Protokoll...falls doch ein Canyon-Mitarbeiter hier mitlesen sollte...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 625546


Gibt es bei dir Neuigkeiten? Ich soll inzwischen das komplette Rad zur Prüfung einsenden.

Ich habe ansatzweise bereits mit einem Juristen gesprochen. Da Canyon in seinen AGB für die Garantiebearbeitung keine Frist angibt, wird die Leistungserbringung im Garantiefall nach Paragraf 271 BGB wohl sofort fällig. Ewig Zeit lassen kann sich ein Garantiegeber nicht.


----------



## fone (24. Juli 2017)

Dann freuen wir uns schon ansatzweise auf deine Berichte aus dem Gerichtssaal.


----------



## Goiskopf (25. Juli 2017)

hometrails schrieb:


> Gibt es bei dir Neuigkeiten? Ich soll inzwischen das komplette Rad zur Prüfung einsenden.
> 
> Ich habe ansatzweise bereits mit einem Juristen gesprochen. Da Canyon in seinen AGB für die Garantiebearbeitung keine Frist angibt, wird die Leistungserbringung im Garantiefall nach Paragraf 271 BGB wohl sofort fällig. Ewig Zeit lassen kann sich ein Garantiegeber nicht.



Auf meine Nachfrage letzte Woche bekam ich folgende Antwort im Facebook-Chat...



> Die Kollegen werden in den nächsten Tagen nochmal mit Dir in Kontakt treten, um den Status zu klären.



Seither hat sich aber nichts mehr getan.

@fone 
Deine Ironie sei Dir ja gegönnt! Und ja, auch ich kann teilweise das Gemecker nicht immer nachvollziehen. Aber hier, denke ich, könnte Canyon schon seit Jahren einen deutlich besseren Job machen. Der grottenschlechte Service ist ja nicht nur seit "Vorgestern" bekannt...auch bei Canyon selbst vermutlich.

Ich habe aktuell überhaupt keine Handhabe mein Rad betreffend...weder kann mir irgendjemand sagen, ob es als Garantiefall anerkannt wird, und ich in den Genuss komme, mir für 150 Euro ein Ersatzteil kaufen zu dürfen...und wann ich diese Möglichkeit ggf. bekommen könnte...noch habe ich aktuell die Möglichkeit, mir anderweitig zu helfen, z.B. selbst organisierte Reparatur der Kettenstrebe etc...

und das Alles abzutun mit "Selber schuld, ist ja ein Online-Händler" ist mir in der heutigen Zeit ehrlich gesagt einfach zu billig...


----------



## fone (25. Juli 2017)

Goiskopf schrieb:


> @fone
> Deine Ironie sei Dir ja gegönnt! Und ja, auch ich kann teilweise das Gemecker nicht immer nachvollziehen. Aber hier, denke ich, könnte Canyon schon seit Jahren einen deutlich besseren Job machen. Der grottenschlechte Service ist ja nicht nur seit "Vorgestern" bekannt...auch bei Canyon selbst vermutlich.


Danke.
Das Thema kenne ich seit ich mich hier angemeldet habe. Wird irgendwie nicht spannender. Jedes Jahr einige Leute, die gekauft haben und Probleme haben und es unakzeptabel/skandalös* finden wie Canyon sich verhält.
Und natürlich nie wieder ein Canyon kaufen werden und überhaupt sich das nicht bieten lassen etc. pp.

*Natürlich wäre besser schöner.

Vermutlich könnte Canyon schneller arbeiten wenn nicht jeder zweite Canyon Käufer, der eine schleifende Bremse oder eine knackende Sattelstütze hat, den Service-Center blockieren würden. (Wilde Spekulation)


----------



## hometrails (25. Juli 2017)

Nun ja, die Garantiebedingungen in den AGB sind eindeutig. Und der Kaufvertrag unterliegt geltendem deutschen Recht. Der Rechtsweg ist zulässig und sollte dann auch wahrgenommen werden. Dann soll halt ein Amtsgericht einen Gutachter beauftragen. Mir ist das Prozesskostenrisiko egal. Aber mal abwarten wie Canyon reagiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goiskopf (26. Juli 2017)

Vielleicht Licht am Ende des Tunnels...
Nachdem ich gestern erneut nachgefragt habe, folgende Meldung via Chat...

_Hi Sven, habe mir jetzt einige Infos holen können. Der Rahmen in der Farbe stealth ist momentan nicht verfügbar und wäre voraussichtlich erst in 2-3 Wochen zur Bearbeiitung hier. Alternativ könnten wir Dir die Farbe gravity blue anbieten. Der Rahmen ist ab Lager verfügbar und wir könnten hier die Bearbeitung sofort fortsetzen. Wärst Du damit einverstanden?_​
Ich hab dann geantwortet, dass es mir "Wurschd" ist, Hauptsache ich bekomme mein Bike VOR meinem Urlaub zusammen...

Aber eben leider auch wieder da...wenn ich nicht andauernd nachhake, gibt es keine Infos...aber irgendwem ist doch offensichtlich bereits aufgefallen, dass der Rahmen in meiner Farbe "nicht verfügbar" ist, also warum nicht gleich die Frage rausschicken an mich, sondern wieder warten bis sich der Kunde meldet...unverständlich.

Er hat es dann gleich weitergeleitet und so hoffe ich, dass die Info bereits in der Werkstatt aufgeschlagen ist.

Ciao Sven


----------



## Goiskopf (9. August 2017)

Sodele,
es gibt Neuigkeiten!
Nachdem ich am 25.7. die "Rahmenfarbe" geklärt war (siehe oben) ging es danach wirklich super-flott!
Am 2.8. wurde der Rahmen montiert und am 7.8. kam die Post mit einem nagelneuen Rahmen.

Herzlichen Dank an die Jungs und Mädels vom Canyon-Facebook-Team! Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass ich ohne die immer noch auf eine Ticketnummer warten müsste und weiterhin ohne Rahmen und ohne Infos dastehen würde...vielen lieben Dank! Ich kann MIT Bike in den Urlaub!!!

Ciao Sven


----------



## Ricardo1991 (9. August 2017)

Goiskopf schrieb:


> Sodele,
> es gibt Neuigkeiten!
> Nachdem ich am 25.7. die "Rahmenfarbe" geklärt war (siehe oben) ging es danach wirklich super-flott!
> Am 2.8. wurde der Rahmen montiert und am 7.8. kam die Post mit einem nagelneuen Rahmen.
> ...


Das hört sich super an, wenn ich fragen oder Anliegen habe melde ich mich auch immer direkt beim Facebook Team die Antworten recht schnell. Kannst ja mal ein Foto vom "neuen" Rahmen/ bike hochladen ;-) würde die Farbe gerne mal sehen


----------



## hometrails (9. August 2017)

Und hast du für den Tausch eine Rechnung erhalten?


----------



## Goiskopf (10. August 2017)

hometrails schrieb:


> Und hast du für den Tausch eine Rechnung erhalten?



Ja...14,99€ Versandkosten.


----------



## Tifftoff (11. August 2017)

Goiskopf schrieb:


> Ja...14,99€ Versandkosten.


Ich habe auch so ein 2014er Spectral 29er.
Wie lange ist denn Garantie auf dem Rahmen, oder lief das auf Kulanz?


----------



## JieP (23. November 2017)

JieP schrieb:


> Genau wie bei meins auch; schon zwei Mal auf die gleiche Stelle gebrochen; Zwei Mal neuer Rahmen. Erste Mal unter völlige Garantie. Dad letzte Mal nur Umbaukosten gemacht.
> Orginal Rahmen aus 2014.
> Keine Bike Parks; aber öffter Treppen, kleine Drops. Keine Sprünge usw.
> Anhang anzeigen 667969 Anhang anzeigen 667970


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (23. November 2017)

Sleyver schrieb:


> Ja, gibt bestimmt mehrere solcher Sachen. Kenne auch jemand, mit einen knick am Hinterbau seines Nerves. Wahrscheinlich kann er froh sein, dass da kein Bruch an der Schweißnaht ist. Bike liegt nun seit zwei Wochen bei Canyon, Antwort steht noch aus.


Das ist jetzt zwar schon ein paar Monate her, aber ein Späßchen ist erlaubt!?

_An den Sattelstreben bitte keine Vakuumpumpen testen_ 
*schenkelklopf*


----------

